# Drew my own betta fish



## HannahsHabitats (Nov 14, 2018)

These are my two boys. Joseph is a blue and gold paradise, and Mr.Minson is a red and white baby (not sure on the type). Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! :wave:

That's very good, you have great drawing skills!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful fish and great drawings, keep up the good work!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I entirely agree with Ratvan! Great drawings of beautiful fish.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

My friend made a watercolor of my half moon steven (the red and blue one)


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just drew my betta not as good as yours


----------



## Beauty_Cod (Jun 11, 2019)

These are beautiful and you've really got skills. Hope you can share more betta artworks with us.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful betta drawings! Keep it up.


----------



## Oceanpony (Dec 24, 2019)

Very well done to all of you... I wish I would able to do something more with a pencil than just drawing letters.....


----------

